# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Hồ Chí Minh - Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ ( 11 ngày/10 đêm)

## NguyenVanLam

*Ngày 01: TP.HCM – ISTANBUL*

Hướng dẫn viên công ty Lâm & Green Tours đón khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất / Nội Bài. Làm thủ tục check-in đi Istanbul trên chuyến bay TK 69. Quý khách ăn và nghỉ ngơi trên máy bay.

*Ngày 02 :  ISTANBUL – kinh đô một thời của Đế Quốc La Mã*

Đoàn đến sân bay quốc tế Istanbul. Nhận phòng. Ăn trưa. Nhận phòng khách sạn. Đoàn tham quan: 
-       Cột  trụ Constantinople
-       Nhà thờ Chúa cứu thế
-       Quảng trường đua ngựa Hippodrome với sức chứa hơn 40.000 chỗ ngồi, nơi đổ máu của biết bao võ sĩ giao đấu qua những cuộc đua ngựa.
-       Giáo đường Hagia Sophia – xây dựng thế kỷ 6, kiệt tác của thời kỳ Đông La Mã, di tích quý giá của thế giới. 

Sau đó quý khách có thể tự do mua sắm tại khu Grand Bazaar.
Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 3 –  Thành TROY* 

Hôm nay chúng ta sẽ trở lại với thành Troy, thế kỷ thứ 3 BC, trở lại với không gian cuộc Chiến vì người đẹp Helen  giữa người Trojan  người Hy Lạp. Con ngựa gỗ vẫn ở đây.

Sau thành Troy, bạn sẽ đến Dardanelles  (Canakkale) nơi kết nối biển Marmara và Aegean. Qua eo biển Gallipolli bằng phà, ở đây bạn có thể chụp ảnh của Đài tưởng niệm Chiến tranh Thế giới I của Dardanelles. Bạn sẽ đến ở Istanbul vào chiều tối

Nghỉ tại khách sạn gần sân bay.   

Nghỉ đêm tại Canakkale

*Ngày 4 – Hội thánh Péc-ga-mô (2:12-17)* 

Hôm nay chúng ta sẽ khởi hành  đến hội thánh Péc-ga-mô /Bẹt-găm,

Nơi đây, trước kia là một Vương quốc cổ đại ngày từ những năm 323 trước Công nguyên. Là một thành phố Hy Lạp cổ đại, là trung tâm văn hoá, thương mại và y tế với các triết gia, các nhà khoa học và các nghệ sĩ như Galen (131-210 AD).

Điểm nhấn là bức tường thành cổ Acropolis, thư viện cổ tất cả mang một ấn tượng phong cách Hy Lạp cổ đại. Một nhà hát cổ có công suất 10.000 khán giả. Ngoài ra  các cột đá cẩm thạch của người Trajan và Thư viện của thành phố Bẹt-găm đã từng có đến  200,000 sách, ( điều này lí giải  phần nào tại sao  giấy da đầu tiên được phát minh ở đây)
Đây cũng từng là trung tâm điều trị y tế lớn Asclepion biểu tượng của y học hiện đại đến từ đâu.

Sau khi ăn trưa, chúng tôi sẽ tham quan khu vực hội thánh Bẹt – Găm được đề cập trong sách Khải Huyền.  Ngôi đền được dành riêng cho St John được chuyển đổi thành một vương cung thánh đường. Khám phá phần còn lại của Vương Cung Thánh Đường. Sau đó tiếp tục khởi hành đi Canakkale

Nghỉ  đêm ở trung tâm thành phố, hội thánh Péc Gam Mô.

*Ngày 5 : Tham quan 4 Hội Thánh:  Xi-miếc-na, Thy-a-ti-ra (2:18-29 CV 16:14), Xác-đê  (3:1-6),  và hội thánh PHILADELPHIA (3:7-13)*

Buổi sáng, khởi hành đi hội thánh Sạt-đe, nơi đây vốn là thủ phủ của người Lydian thời Croesus, nằm bên bờ sông Pactole.

Ở đây bạn sẽ trực tiếp chứng kiến  những phát minh của nhân loại thời cổ đại: Bạn có biết những đồng tiền đầu tiên đã được đúc ở Xác-đê?

Bạn sẽ tham quan khu vực khảo cổ từ con đường đá cẩm thạch với các cửa hàng kiến trúc lối Byzantine cổ xưa, rồi một giáo đường Do thái cổ (TK thứ 3 sau công nguyên) với những trang trí rực rỡ và có phong cách. Bên cạnh đó có một phòng  thể dục kiến trúc thời La Mã đã được khôi phục. Những cây cột còn lại tại  đền thờ của Artemis có kiến trúc rất ấn tượng.  Alexander Đại đế đã từng đặt chân đến đây. Sau khi ăn trưa, khởi hành đi Philadelphia.

Đi bộ qua các đường phố của Philadelphia. Chụp ảnh những cây “trụ” vững chắc của nhà thời thánh Joan.
Tiếp tục khởi hành đi Thi-a-ti-rơ, ngôi đền được dành riêng cho St John được chuyển đổi thành một vương cung thánh đường và một trong Bảy Hội thánh Khải Huyền.

Trở lại Izmir đi ngang qua Manisa,  ăn trưa tại Manisa

Tiếp tục tham quan không gian cổ của khu vực hội thánh Si-miệc-nơ, agora và lâu đài Velvet của A-lịch-sơn đại đế (Alexander, great). Bảo tàng dân tộc học, nơi bạn có thể tìm thấy chỉ đơn giản là tất cả mọi thứ liên quan đến văn hóa Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ cũng như văn hóa của người dân Aegean.

Ăn tối sẽ được phục vụ  

*Ngày 6 - Hội thánh Ê-phê-xô, ngôi nhà Đức Bà Mary* 

 Chuyến thăm đầu tiên của ngày hôm nay sẽ bắt đầu với ở Ephesus (Khải Huyền 1:11, 2:1-7, Cv 18:19-28, 19:1-41, Ê-phê-sô)

Nơi đây đã từng là trung tâm thương mại của thế giới cổ đại là một điểm nhấn của Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ.

Công đồng chung lần thứ ba được tổ chức tại Êphêsô năm 431 dưới thời hoàng đế Theodosius II (cháu nội của Theodosius Đại). 200 Giám Mục đã có mặt ở đây.

Sứ đồ Phaolô và  Gioan đã từng giảng đạo ở đây! Tại cổng Heracletes  , phố Curates, Nhà tắm công cộng Scholastic, Thư viện Celcus, đường “Đá cẩm thạch”, Nhà hát lớn, Đường Arcadian, (Phố cảng),  Thánh Đường Thánh John. Đặc biệt, nhà của đức bà Maria thời sau Chúa Giê Xu, nơi đây đã được cả Đức Giáo Hoàng Phaolô VI và Đức Giáo Hoàng Jean Paul viếng thăm.

Bảo tàng Ephesus  là bộ sưu tập vô giá, trưng bày nghệ thuật dệt thảm truyền thống Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ

Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn


*NGÀY 07 – Hai kỳ quan thế giới cổ đại* 

Tham quan Kỳ quan thế giới cổ đại nữ thần Artemis. Ngôi đền rất lớn, từng được coi là một trong Bảy kỳ quan thế giới cổ đại.
Tham quan Kỳ quan kiến trúc thứ hai của 7 kỳ quan thế giới cổ đại: Lăng mộ vua Mausolius (Cũng chính do tên này mà sau này thuật ngữ Mausolium có nghĩa là Lăng mộ)


*Ngày 8-  Hội thánh Lao-đi-ki-a (LAODICEA 3:14-22), Hierapolis* 

 Sớm vào buổi sáng, chúng tôi sẽ khởi hành Pamukkale trang web thiên nhiên huyền diệu và ngoạn mục, độc đáo trên thế giới. Nơi đây UNESCO công nhận là di sản thế giới.

Pamukkale (Hierapolis: Cô-lô-se 2:18, 4:13, Colossae: Cô-lô-se), một nơi chốn thần tiên với một màu trắng tinh khiết rực rỡ với những thạch nhũ thủy tinh mang hình lâu đài hóa đá. Du khách lưu ý nên đi chân trần trong khu vực các trũng nước khoáng nóng của cao nguyên.

Những dòng suối khoáng nóng màu ngọc bích tuôn tràn làm thư dãn từng bước chân đi.

Các suối nước nóng đã được sử dụng từ thời La Mã có tác dụng điều trị các căn bệnh về khớp, mỏi mệt cơ thể và các bện ngoài da.

Tham quan Hội thánh hâm hẩm Laodicea  (Khải Huyền 3:14-22), một trong Bảy   Hội thánh đề cập đến trong Sách Khải Huyền.
Hierapolis.

Đi bộ tham quan cổng chào thành phố mang tên Cleopatra (nơi lần đầu tiên Cleopatra gặp và sánh đôi cùng Anthony đi qua cổng)

*Ngày 09 : Celcuk, Canakkale* 

Hôm nay, đi xe về Canakkale để chuẩn bị tham quan thành Constantinople vào ngày hôm sau

Ăn trưa trên đường

Tối nghi tại thành phố Canakkale

*Ngày 10 : - ISTANBUL*

Ăn sáng, xe đưa đoàn về Istanbul

Ăn trưa. Nhận phòng khách sạn. Đoàn tham quan:

• Quảng trường đua ngựa Hippodrome với sức chứa hơn 40.000 chỗ ngồi, nơi đổ máu của biết bao võ sĩ giao đấu qua những cuộc đua ngựa.

• Cung điện Dolmabahce – được vua Abdul Mecid xây dựng năm 1854.

• Giáo đường Hagia Sophia – xây dựng thế kỷ 6, kiệt tác của thời kỳ Đông La Mã, di tích quý giá của thế giới.
Sau đó quý khách có thể tự do mua sắm tại khu Grand Bazaar/ Istinye Park Shopping Mall.
Ăn tối, Xe và hướng dẫn viên tiễn đoàn ra sân bay Istanbul để đáp chuyến bay TK 68 về lại Việt Nam lúc 23:40.

*Ngày 11– T.P HCM*

16:40 Đoàn đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất – Làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Việt Nam, nhận hành lý – Chia tay đoàn, kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO KHÁCH LẺ GHÉP ĐOÀN
            Khởi hành từ Tp.HCM

Đoàn 10 khách (để đảm bảo chất lượng, công ty chỉ phục vụ đoàn nhỏ có từ 9-12 khách) giá:      2.476 USD /khách* 
Lưu ý:
-       Phụ thu phòng đơn: 280 usd/người (do lẻ khách nam/ nữ hay do yêu cầu nghỉ riêng của khách)
-       Khách Khởi hành từ Hà Nội: vui lòng đặt thêm vé máy bay vào Sai Gòn : 4.000.000 (hoặc khách có thể tự đi)
- Hạn chót đăng kí là 15/12/2011

*GIÁ TOUR TRẺ EM:*
• Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi : 25% giá tour (ngủ chung với người lớn).
• Trẻ em từ trên 2 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi : 75% giá tour (ngủ chung với người lớn), 85% giá tour (bé ngủ giường riêng).
• Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên : 100% giá tour như người lớn.

*GIÁ BAO GỒM:*
Vé máy bay tuyến quốc tế (Hãng hàng không quốc gia Turkish Airlines)
Khách sạn 3-4* (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi)
Các bữa ăn theo chương trình,
xe máy lạnh (rất tốt) của địa phương
Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Anh suốt tuyến
Bảo hiểm du lịch toàn cầu
 Lệ phí visa nhập cảnh TNK 1 lần

*KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
• Xe đưa đón sân bay bên Việt Nam, trưởng đoàn đi từ Việt Nam
• Phí tham quan (khách có thể không tiêu nếu  không thích vào điểm tham quan)
• Chi tiêu cá nhân, điện thoại, giặt ủi, phí hành lý quá cước
• Hướng dẫn viên địa phương
• Chi phí khác không có trong chương trình 

*Liên hệ*:
Công ty cổ phần Lâm và Du lịch Xanh
Địa chỉ: 39 Ly Thuong Kiet, Hanoi city, Vietnam
Tel/Fax:     (00 84) 4 - 3936 9471      
SĐT:         (00 84) 913071060     
Email: ceo@greentour.com.vn; marketing@greentour.com.vn
Web .: Welcome to Lam & Green Tours ...
Yahoo: lamgreentour
Skype 01: vietnamgreentours 
Skype 02: lamvietnamgreentours

----------


## leminhminh6869

Đính kèm 0 
Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
 GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | NAGOYA | NIIGATA | OBIHIRO | OITA | OKINAWA | OSAKA | SAPPORO CHITOSE | SENDAI | TAKAMATSU | TOKYO HANEDA | TOKYO | UBE | WAKKANAI | YAMAGATA | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ
GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | TEL 0466637567 | NAGOYA | NIIGATA | OBIHIRO | OITA | OKINAWA | OSAKA | SAPPORO CHITOSE | SENDAI | TAKAMATSU | TOKYO HANEDA |  TOKYO | UBE | WAKKANAI | YAMAGATA | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ | LỊCH BAY VÀ GIÁ VÉ ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ 1 CHIỀU VÀ KHỨ HỒI | VÉ PHỔ THÔNG VÀ THƯƠNG GIA
LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT VÉ : 0466622231 // 0462962557
- TƯ VẦN, LÀM VISA ĐI NHẬT BẢN, VISA JAPAN, XIN GỌI: 0422400333

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI NHẬT BẢN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT VN XIN GỌI: 0423240240

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT BẢN & LIÊN TUYẾN QUỐC TẾ 

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN, XE Ở NHẬT BẢN 

- BOOK KHÁCH SẠN TOÀN CẦU 

- TỔ CHỨC CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH NHẬT BẢN, HÀN QUỐC, CHÂU ÂU, MỸ, ÚC XIN GỌI: 0422400333

Phòng vé máy bay

VINA HOLIDAY

Tel: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23240240

Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 – 01252489999

Phục vụ 24/7 giao vé tân nhà miễn phí trong nội thành Hà Nội

Liên tục có các chương trình khuyến mại vé máy bay giá rẻ trong nước và quốc tế

Đặt vé, giữ chỗ, cung cấp booking vé máy bay miễn phí cho quý khách đi xin visa

Vé đang khuyến mại

-          Vé máy bay đi Nhật khứ hồi 1 tháng giá 480$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay từ Hà Nội/TPHCM đi – Nhật Bản giá khuyến mại 650$ + Tax khứ hồi open 1 năm

-          Vé máy bay đi Úc giá rẻ hơn các hãng từ 20-100$

-          Vé máy bay đi TPHCM/Nha Trang/ Đà Nẵng giá vé từ 415.000 bay Jetstar

-          Vé máy bay đi Mỹ từ 720$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay đi Singapore từ 32$ ++ bay của Tiger Airways

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan, Malaysia từ 19$++ bay của Air Asia

-          Vé máy bay đi Hongkong từ 245$ + bay của Hongkong Airlines áp dụng cho 2 người đi cùng nhau

-          Vé máy bay đi Quảng Châu, Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải từ 225$ +

-          Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc chỉ từ 580$+

-          Vé máy bay đi Châu Âu giá chỉ từ 800$

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan từ 87$+ bay của Vietnam Airlines

-          Vé máy bay đi Nga từ 500$+ Tax

-          CÒN NHIỀU VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI KHÁC XIN QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG GỌI TRỰC TIẾP THEO SỐ: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23.240240

VINA HOLIDAY

Vé máy bay quốc tế:

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Á :

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nhật Bản, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hàn Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ấn Độ, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Malaysia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Thái Lan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Myanmar, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philippines, vé máy bay đi giá rẻ đi Indonesia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Lào vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Campuchia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hongkong, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Macau, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brunei, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đài Loan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Sri Lanka, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Maldives…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Âu:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Anh, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Pháp, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Đức, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Nga, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Séc, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ba Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ukraine, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hungary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bulgary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hà Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Na Uy, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Điển, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Sỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bỉ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Romania, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Slovakia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Monaco, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Tây Ban Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bồ Đào Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Iceland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ireland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Luxembourg, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Sip, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Macedonia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Malta, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Montenegro…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Mỹ:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Canada, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mexico, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Argentina, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brazil, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Chile, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Colombia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ecuador, vé máy bay đi Peru, vé máy bay đi Uruguay, vé máy bay đi Venezuela…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Đại Dương, Úc:

Vé máy bay đi Úc, vé máy bay đi Cook Islands, Vé máy bay đi Fiji, vé máy bay đi French Polynesia, vé máy bay đi Newzeland, vé máy bay đi New Caledonia…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Trung Đông:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bahrain, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Israel, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jordan, vé máy bay đi Kuwait, vé máy bay đi Lebanon, vé máy bay đi Oman, vé máy bay đi Qatar, vé máy bay đi Ả rập, vé máy bay đi …

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Phi:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nam Phi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ghana, vé máy bay đi Congo, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ai Cập, vé máy bay đi Ma rốc, vé máy bay đi Tunisia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Zimbabue, vé máy bay đi Angola…

Vé máy bay nội địa Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đà Nẵng, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Nha Trang, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đà Lạt, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Cần Thơ, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Điện Biên, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Phú Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Côn Đảo, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Huế, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Vinh, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Pleiku, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hà Nội, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hải Phòng …. giá vé máy bay từ 300.000 đến 3.7290.000

Đặt vé máy bay qua Yahoo Chat:

Yahoo1:  vemaybay_visa2

Yahoo2:  dulichquocte_3000

Yahoo3:  service_vinaholidays

Đặt vé máy bay qua điện thoại :

04.66637567 – 04.66622231 – 04.23240240

Phục vụ 247 qua Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 - 01252489999

Đặt vé máy bay qua Email: info@vinaholidays.com.vn

Đặt vé máy bay qua website: Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v    ///    Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v

Đại lý bán vé máy bay của Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific Airlines, Air Asia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Asiana Airlines, Koreana Airlines, China Southern Airlines, China Airlines, Eva Airlines, eatern Airlines, china Eatern Airlines, Shanghai Airlines, Hainan Airlines, Kunming Airlines, Shenzhen Airlines, Royal Brunei Airlines, Laos Airlines, Phnompenh Airlines, Philippines Airlines, All Nippon Airways, Tiger Airways, American Airlines, United Airlines, Japan Airways, Thai Airways, Air France, Air Canada….

Bán vé máy bay nội địa các nước, bán vé máy bay nối chuyến, nối hành trình nội địa các nước

Địa chỉ bán vé máy bay, địa chỉ phòng vé máy bay, vé máy bay, air ticket, ve may bay gia re, ve may bay khuyen mai, dia chi ban ve may bay, ve may bay khuyen mai, chuong trinh khuyen mai cua Vietnam Airlines, địa chỉ bán vé

----------

